# Which will be the best digital camera for me help ....



## tinku dhar (Feb 15, 2010)

Well ... ,

im planing to get a Digital camera in a range 12000 to 15000 Rs there r so many cameras in market but i want to best of tht money so can anyone help me choose the best camera ? 

thnx in advance


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2010)

I would recommend, Canon SX120IS...

Read the review here: LINK


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 17, 2010)

but the video is VGA in this i guess ....


----------



## j_jindal1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Go for Panasonic FZ35, It is bit costlier at around 18k in grey, but it is worth the price paid for.
If you are looking for a travel camera, panasonic TZ series can be good option too..


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 17, 2010)

j_jindal1 said:


> Go for Panasonic FZ35, It is bit costlier at around 18k in grey, but it is worth the price paid for.
> If you are looking for a travel camera, panasonic TZ series can be good option too..



ya but it is very expensive mayn i want something under 13000 Rs
i know PANASONIC is gud coz my friend have got one ... picture quality is gr8 but get me something less then 13000 to 15000 mayn


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 18, 2010)

if you dont need Zoom while recording video, then have a look at Canon PowerShot SX120 IS.

Otherwise, Fujifilm S2000HD will be the best bet. Will come under 13k.


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 18, 2010)

gr8 one man i too have decided tht but it is lil bit bulky and handling still is very difficult ... 

but ya tht may be the best in tht range


----------



## pikachu (Feb 18, 2010)

Sony cybershot w220


----------

